# Yes!!!!...Got my GTO today!!



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am back in the herd again!! Just got back from buying my 06 Spice Red M6 GTO!!!....I am so happy again!!!.....:cheers


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats! I know you are happy. Pics please! :cheers


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> Congrats! I know you are happy. Pics please! :cheers


Pics tomorrow.........:cheers


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

I've been real tempted to sell my 2004 16000 mile goat for a new one, but it's been such a good car and I'm not into beatings. If something happened to it, I'd definitely get another. Congrats on your new one!


----------



## Spieldawg (Sep 28, 2006)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am back in the herd again!! Just got back from buying my 06 Spice Red M6 GTO!!!....I am so happy again!!!:drink:



YOU SUCK! hahahaha I will have mine on tuesday!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am back in the herd again!! Just got back from buying my 06 Spice Red M6 GTO!!!....I am so happy again!!!:drink:


 Congrats Show the streets what its got.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*YOU LUCKY DOG..........Oh how I wish that Spice Red was available for 2005. IMO that color is the sharpest color on the road for any make car. 

I have to find a way to convince my wife she NEEDS to have a spice red 06.*


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *YOU LUCKY DOG..........Oh how I wish that Spice Red was available for 2005. IMO that color is the sharpest color on the road for any make car.
> 
> I have to find a way to convince my wife she NEEDS to have a spice red 06.*


Thx man...I agree..it is a very sharp color. I too wish they had it for 05....I would have bought it instead of my Torrid Red one that I had.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats :cheers . The spice red is nice. I've only seen like 2 of them and there are a lot of goats around here. Enjoy!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

way to go scotty:cheers i seen his srm and its AWSOME


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride. Nice color. I like the Spice Red, because after a night of partying the car matches the color of my eyes.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

Here are some pics of my new Spice Red GTO I picked up on Saturday:

http://gto.zftp.com/2006GTO1.jpg
http://gto.zftp.com/2006GTO2.jpg
http://gto.zftp.com/2006GTO3.jpg


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Isn't this like your third car in a year? Congrat's, bro!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Isn't this like your third car in a year? Congrat's, bro!


LOL....actually....13 months....


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

congratz on the new purchase welcome to the club!!!:cheers 

Jaymz


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dablue06pontiacGTO said:


> congratz on the new purchase welcome to the club!!!:cheers
> 
> Jaymz


club again. really its his 4th. :willy: dont forget he had a truck that he traded for the 05:cool


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> clup again. really its his 4th. :willy: dont forget he had a truck that he traded for the 05:cool


lol i know its the thought that counts!!

Jaymz


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here are some pics of my new Spice Red GTO I picked up on Saturday:



 Nice.


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice choice in color......love mine:cheers


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

That color is awesome bro......enjoy the ride........Peace....Gpr1200r


----------

